# How to Build Unregulated Dual 18650 Box Mod



## DoubleD (1/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## exodus (1/11/14)

Awsome post. Ive been looking for that info. Defnitly gona try make one. Just gota find a 510 socket. The rest is easy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dannler (1/11/14)

Will a 510 connector work that one finds on a ego


----------



## exodus (1/11/14)

It should. But I was looking around online and I think you would be able to buy every thing you need at communica.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/11/14)

dannler said:


> Will a 510 connector work that one finds on a ego



yes it will.


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

exodus said:


> It should. But I was looking around online and I think you would be able to buy every thing you need at communica.


 
Please tell me you found 510 connectors and batt sleds at communica..


----------



## dannler (1/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> yes it will.


Sweet cause i missed that fat daddy vapes group order, and i have a busted ego somewhere. I will just use that connector then

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## exodus (5/11/14)

Communica doesn't keep 18650 battery cradles or 510 connectors. After all. So guess all that's left is make a cradle and find a old busted mod for the 510 connector. Not so easy after all unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (5/11/14)

RS Electronic components also dont have any of the spares for a DIY build. well the 510 and the Battery cradle. *sigh*


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Reading through this, almost all parts need to be imported:

*Battery holders/cradles*
http://www.keyelco.com/category.cfm/Battery-Coin-Cell-Holders-Contacts-Clips/18650-Holders/id/413
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=18650+battery+holder

*510 Connectors* (apart from Fat Daddy Vapes):
http://www.svapamo.it/store/index.php?route=common/home
http://www.madvapes.com/510-atomizer-connector-assembled.html?acc=70efdf2ec9b086079795c442636b55fb

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## exodus (5/11/14)

Pitty, but thanks johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Reading through this, almost all parts need to be imported:
> 
> *Battery holders/cradles*
> http://www.keyelco.com/category.cfm/Battery-Coin-Cell-Holders-Contacts-Clips/18650-Holders/id/413
> ...



Thanks @johan ,btw is that Leonard Cohen in your profile pic?


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Thanks @johan ,btw is that Leonard Cohen in your profile pic?



Yes, my absolute role model, and he almost look as good as I.


----------



## GerharddP (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Yes, my absolute role model, and he almost look as good as I.



And it goes like this, the 4th the 5th the minor fall and the major lift..awesome guy!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> And it goes like this, the 4th the 5th the minor fall and the major lift..awesome guy!!



Yip "Diep seun" en verras my met elke nuwe liriek.


----------



## GerharddP (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Yip "Diep seun" en verras my met elke nuwe liriek.



Toe musiek nog betekenis gehaad het..just love swing music while vaping..building box mods..im going to start tonight minus the 510...


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Toe musiek nog betekenis gehaad het..just love swing music while vaping..building box mods..im going to start tonight minus the 510...



He is still making good music - have you heard his 2014 album: "popular Problems"?, I actually listen a lot to jazz (except afro-jazz) , blues and classical music. Nothing like a good vape chill with Diana Krall or Nina Simone.


----------



## GerharddP (5/11/14)

johan said:


> He is still making good music - have you heard his 2014 album: "popular Problems"?, I actually listen a lot to jazz (except afro-jazz) , blues and classical music. Nothing like a good vape chill with Diana Krall or Nina Simone.



Ill go have a listen. Just soldered some leads on my mosfet while listening to Etta james, zener is going on with Frank and after that is sanding the enclosure with soothing sounds of buddy and the band

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Ill go have a listen. Just soldered some leads on my mosfet while listening to Etta james, zener is going on with Frank and after that is sanding the enclosure with soothing sounds of buddy and the band



You building a mosfet amp or power switch?


----------



## GerharddP (5/11/14)

Power switch with low battery protection hence the zener..amp is not abad idea..pump the swing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (6/11/14)

Communica do have battery cradles but its really low quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/15)

Thought I should *bump* this along you the aspiring modders out there


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

https://www.riecktron.co.za/ 

Another local electronics distributor incase the others are out of stock 

I am busy with a box mod at the moment...pictures will be uploaded ofcourse. But I'm busy creating a custom sled, sucks we don't have more choice locally. Those communica sleds are a very desperate, absolute last resort and even then I would still question myself for not trying harder to find another solution...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

Thanks to @TylerD for the links.

Mosfet - http://raru.co.za/imports/us/produc...ier-irlb3034pbf-n-ch-mosfet-40v-195a-to-220ab







18650 sled -
http://raru.co.za/imports/us/produc...ips-contacts-pcb-plstic-batt-hldr-smt-2-cells


----------

